# Bench Name: LIKE ...



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I saw this on another board ... I like it ... how do you feel ... "*GRIDIRON*"

"*Matt Barnes* plays like a football player; Mike Smith likened him to a free safety. *Eric Bledsoe* is built like a fullback the way that he plows into the paint. *Ryan Hollins *is like a defensive end; *Ronny Turiaf *is like a defensive tackle. Our reserves don't mind the violence, and they don't mind escalating the violence. Seems like they're constantly establishing contact with their man and getting physical in the paint. There's a seeming scrum on every play and our guys end up with the ball and hard charging it the other way. Seems like at that point, the other team is left to fend for themselves and only their best players can find a way to score. *Odom*, William Perry"... hahahha


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

No.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> No.


No? I know ... you want to keep our guys nice and clean-cut. I can see that. But, for now I'm feeling it or some semblance of it.

Gridiron can have a negative connotation.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

How about "laker rejects"?

Go Kobe!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Erm, Odom and Barnes were Clippers FAR before they were Lakers, so how could that be Laker rejects?

I mean, not like we signed scrubs like VladRad & Blake and expected them to make a huge impact that never played for our roster before


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

qross1fan said:


> Erm, Odom and Barnes were Clippers FAR before they were Lakers, so how could that be Laker rejects?
> 
> I mean, not like we signed scrubs like VladRad & Blake and expected them to make a huge impact that never played for our roster before


TOUCHE... THANK you.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> How about "laker rejects"?
> 
> Go Kobe!
> 
> ...


If we called the bench that it would only further show how bad the Lakers have become at evaluating talent.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

You can't force nicknames. Every now and again a group of guys with a discernible identity comes along, or a particularly deep team has a bench that could double as a fringe playoff team, but trying too hard to make a nickname happen, either for a group or an individual player, just comes off as clunky and awkward.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

qross1fan said:


> Erm, Odom and Barnes were Clippers FAR before they were Lakers, so how could that be Laker rejects?
> 
> I mean, not like we signed scrubs like VladRad & Blake and expected them to make a huge impact that never played for our roster before


Well, I think it's because all those players left the clippers to play with Kobe... and went back to the Clippers when Kobe didn't want them anymore.

I bet Lebron joins the Lakers in a couple of years to play in Kobe's shadow.

Do you agree?

Go Kobe!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I've heard them called the "lob mob". I'm still thinkin about that one.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*'A Tribe Called Bench' is born
*


> Nicknames are a funny thing.
> 
> People can’t really nickname themselves. Well, at least not if they want to be taken seriously anyway. And getting a nickname to stick and catch on isn’t always easy, either.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*A Tribe Called Bench...*

I'm in .... I like ...

Thank you for the good read.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I don't hate it


----------

